# 00F or OOF?



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the paint code 00F (zero, zero, capital letter F) or OOF (capital letter O, capital letter O, capital letter F)?
Thanks


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm fairly certain it's two zeros. I have two PR00 frames and that always seems to be referred to as such.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I thought also. I just got a 2002 Master in 00F. Thanks again for the confirmation.


----------

